# Flint river wma



## 9pointpc (Nov 14, 2011)

Who's going are the deer Rutin hard


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Nov 15, 2011)

I'll be there Thurs!


----------



## 9pointpc (Nov 15, 2011)

4 of us got drawed hope the deer are moveing


----------



## hambone76 (Nov 15, 2011)

My buddy and I are going. We will be there tomorrow morning in a pewter 2500 HD.  This week should be a good week if the weather cooperates. Good luck to those who are going.


----------



## Rip Steele (Nov 15, 2011)

Should just ride with you considering where neighbors.


----------



## BASS1FUN (Nov 15, 2011)

Looks like it is going to be warm, if so wear your snake boots i almost stepped on a already coiled up no rattling timber a few years ago when the weather warmed back up


----------



## 9pointpc (Nov 15, 2011)

Good luck to all I hear They have been clear cuting  I took a nice 8 point on this hunt 4 yrs ago dressed out at 180 lbs


----------



## CreekChub (Nov 16, 2011)

Yes they have cut out a couple tracts. I was there on the 
hunt 2 weeks ago. Hunted the pines on top of the second
cutover and rattled up a nice 8 pointer the second morning.
He was legal but had short tines so I passed. Second morning 
I rattled up 2 small six pointers. Between the 4 of us we 
saw about 15 young bucks and at least that many does.
the river bottom was covered up with trucks and the rest
were back and forth looking for places to hunt. The pines
are tall and the undergrowth is thick. Walking trails have
fresh tracks everywhere. There is some more open woods
deep in the center but it would be a lonnnggg drag.
Roads are great. You could go anywhere in a car.
Good luck!!!


----------



## hambone76 (Nov 16, 2011)

Looks good as far as sign. We saw two does this afternoon and they both had jet black tarsals. Lots of FRESH scrapes and rubs. We are sitting on the only white oaks that we found dropping acorns. Water oaks are good in places.


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Nov 21, 2011)

What a beautiful place! TONS of sign and saw 8 different bucks from the stand, met some good folks, wish I was better at remembering names. Took my best buck ever and after seeing a few others at the processor I can't wait to go back again and get his older brother!


----------



## hambone76 (Nov 21, 2011)

My buddy killed this one Friday. We saw tons of sign and saw several other bucks. We hunted near the north end of the river frontage.


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Nov 21, 2011)

here's mine...about 100 yards from the property line near the check station


----------



## Chattooga River Hunter (Nov 21, 2011)

Congrats


----------



## BASS1FUN (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice deer, hopefully with 2 rejections i'll be going next year


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Nov 22, 2011)

Ham...how many does did you guys see? we were amazed at the number of bucks we saw vs does. Maybe it's that I'm used to hunting where the ratio is way out of whack


----------



## CreekChub (Nov 22, 2011)

We saw more bucks than does on the first hunt. Neither of
those two deer are the one I saw so there's still a pretty
good one in there somewhere, maybe he's a monster next
year?
Congrats on the bucks guys, I told everyone the biggest
deer was probably hanging out around that cemetary 
but no one was willing to walk in there before daylight LOL


----------



## hambone76 (Nov 22, 2011)

ThatredneckguyJamie said:


> Ham...how many does did you guys see? we were amazed at the number of bucks we saw vs does. Maybe it's that I'm used to hunting where the ratio is way out of whack



We saw four does and four bucks total. Nice buck by the way. 
Hey bass1fun.... my buddy and I got drawn with two rejections.


----------



## BASS1FUN (Nov 22, 2011)

I got picked with 2 rejections in 2007, i probably would have went back in 2010 but i messed up on my choices, might go down to bow hunt it next week


----------



## 9pointpc (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm the guy that killed the half rack the buck was aged 5.5 had he had the other side he would have been 18 on inside he had a 21 beam it was a shame but nun the less I'm proud of the old guy


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Nov 24, 2011)

when we saw on the paper 4 pt with 21" beams we like like holy crap thats a big 4 pt  then we realized what happened


----------



## 9pointpc (Nov 25, 2011)

Yea the deer would have made the 130 mark had the other side,O well guss it will take another 4 years to go back nun the less what an auwsom place to hunt well worth wateing


----------



## papachaz (Dec 1, 2011)

*worth going now?*

It's open for archery. it's been years since i went down there, son in law and i are considering using a few vacation days, pulling the pop up down there next week and camping and hunting a few days. 

we have had no luck at all deer hunting this year, would at least like to each get a doe for the freezer. thoughts anyone?

wondering if i know 9point since we're from the same town....


----------



## papachaz (Dec 2, 2011)

CreekChub said:


> We saw more bucks than does on the first hunt. Neither of
> those two deer are the one I saw so there's still a pretty
> good one in there somewhere, maybe he's a monster next
> year?
> ...



going down there next wed thru sun for some bow hunting. where is the cemetary? i dont' see it on the map, an i ain't skeered!!!!!!    besides, i'll be packin the .45  LOL
seriously, i don't see a cemetary on the map. we hunted this one the first few years it was open during archery season. hopefully we'll at least each get a doe


----------



## retiredkilla (Dec 3, 2011)

where do you camp ? last time i was there, there was no camping..


----------



## papachaz (Dec 4, 2011)

retiredkilla said:


> where do you camp ? last time i was there, there was no camping..



the map shows camping by the check station? last time i was down there, people camped in the church yard, LOL shows how long it's been since i went huh.


----------



## Xrallison (Dec 4, 2011)

I live 15 min from there and never hunted it or walked on the place I'm wanting to go bow hunt it this week some can some of y'all shoot me a pm with places to go for a old slick he or one of the monsters that lives off of river rd I know that area holds some monster deer


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Dec 5, 2011)

there were guys camping off the road next to the check station during our gun hunt. No hookups 
we stayed in Americus, not a bad ride 20-25 min


----------



## papachaz (Dec 6, 2011)

ThatredneckguyJamie said:


> there were guys camping off the road next to the check station during our gun hunt. No hookups
> we stayed in Americus, not a bad ride 20-25 min



yeah i actually called the number on the bottom of the map and she told me primitive camping at the check station. pulling the camper down, don't need hookups to survive a couple of days. 

to all who've posted your spots, thanks! i still wanna know where that cemetary is, LOL


----------



## bigpig (Dec 8, 2011)

the cemetary that i know of out there is next to the church goin into the gate of the wma.


----------

